# Roamio OTA Amazon Lifetime issue upgrading drive



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

After updating the drive in my new Lifetime device from Amazon, I noticed the discovery bar was missing and kept getting a C501 error message when trying to change settings in the menu for discovery bar. So I did a reset and now every time it tries to download verify the data after putting in my zip it fails the verify step with this error:

Your DVR can't complete guided setup (S308).

I went back to the original drive and didn't do a reset, but just reran guided setup and it seems to work. Anyone else having any issues like this?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Base Roamio that I upgrade the hard drive last September with a 3TB Western Digital AV drive. No issues at all. What drive did you try to put in your Roamio OTA?

If you happen to have a defective unit you definitely want the original drive in it to get warranty service.


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

I put a WD Red 3TB drive in. 2 weeks ago I had a normal OTA unit from Best Buy that I had started using, and had this drive in with no issues. Then Amazon had the lifetime available again, so i bought one of those. I took the drive out of the best buy unit and did another WD extended test on it, then wrote zeros to the whole drive.

Going back to the original drive I just did the wipe everything option and it fails too, so I don't think this is drive related.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Device_Error_Code/S308-Error-Code

Not very helpful.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

spamymaps said:


> I put a WD Red 3TB drive in. 2 weeks ago I had a normal OTA unit from Best Buy that I had started using, and had this drive in with no issues. Then Amazon had the lifetime available again, so i bought one of those. I took the drive out of the best buy unit and did another WD extended test on it, then wrote zeros to the whole drive.
> 
> Going back to the original drive I just did the wipe everything option and it fails too, so I don't think this is drive related.


Hi,
If you haven't done it already, put the Red back into a Windows computer and use the disk manager to delete all volumes/partitions and then shut it down. Reinstall the now bare drive in your Tivo again and see if it will connect and complete the guided setup.
If that still fails, try removing it again but try using the MSFR tool on it, and try again. 
Since you can get it to work with the OEM drive, I would be suspicious of the Red. There is one other thread on one of the WD 2TB drives in which it was discovered that they changed one of the "hidden" settings on those which made them incompatible with Tivos, but that seems like a long shot.
Good luck


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If you haven't done it already, put the Red back into a Windows computer and use the disk manager to delete all volumes/partitions and then shut it down. Reinstall the now bare drive in your Tivo again and see if it will connect and complete the guided setup.
> If that still fails, try removing it again but try using the MSFR tool on it, and try again.
> Since you can get it to work with the OEM drive, I would be suspicious of the Red. There is one other thread on one of the WD 2TB drives in which it was discovered that they changed one of the "hidden" settings on those which made them incompatible with Tivos, but that seems like a long shot.
> Good luck


Going back to the original drive from the TiVo, it also fails after I did a complete wipe and try to go through Guided Setup. At this point, neither drive will complete for me.


----------



## gumbypokey (Jan 20, 2016)

spamymaps said:


> After updating the drive in my new Lifetime device from Amazon, I noticed the discovery bar was missing and kept getting a C501 error message when trying to change settings in the menu for discovery bar. So I did a reset and now every time it tries to download verify the data after putting in my zip it fails the verify step with this error:
> 
> Your DVR can't complete guided setup (S308).
> 
> I went back to the original drive and didn't do a reset, but just reran guided setup and it seems to work. Anyone else having any issues like this?


Mine came today - New Lifetime unit bought from Amazon.(but not using a new Drive - using as in). - exact same issue with discovery bar missing (C501 error) and after system reset - now validation fails S308!!

I am stuck and was on call with support for over an hour - said to try again tomorrow....


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine finally worked after 30 hours of transferring it to my account and exactly 24 hours after calling support. Frustrating but it worked out.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

herzzreh said:


> Mine finally worked after 30 hours of transferring it to my account and exactly 24 hours after calling support. Frustrating but it worked out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed for tomorrow after work then!


----------



## Lancep50 (Jan 20, 2016)

gumbypokey said:


> Mine came today - New Lifetime unit bought from Amazon.(but not using a new Drive - using as in). - exact same issue with discovery bar missing (C501 error) and after system reset - now validation fails S308!!
> 
> I am stuck and was on call with support for over an hour - said to try again tomorrow....


My unit was setup yesterday and worked fine. This morning C501; system reset error S308 this afternoon.

Wonder if they did an upgrade that caused this problem.


----------



## welkin (Jan 20, 2016)

gumbypokey said:


> Mine came today - New Lifetime unit bought from Amazon.(but not using a new Drive - using as in). - exact same issue with discovery bar missing (C501 error) and after system reset - now validation fails S308!!
> 
> I am stuck and was on call with support for over an hour - said to try again tomorrow....


I had the same exact thing happen!


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad to report that last night mine was able to get past the verify fail s308 error with the original drive. I left it on all night and it downloaded full guide data and my discovery bar came back after a reboot. At that point I put my wd red 3 tb drive back in and reran guided setup, and it completed as well. Forced the connection to TiVo and it downloaded the full 2 wekk guide as well, and my discovery bar is visible. 

Long story short, just give it a good day to day and a half and you should be OK!


----------



## welkin (Jan 20, 2016)

I had a chat with TiVo Support. It seems this is a known issue and they are working on it. I have attached the chat:



welkin said:


> Jessica (1/20/2016, 3:44:17 PM): Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Jessica and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)?
> Me (1/20/2016, 3:44:23 PM): Yes
> Jessica (1/20/2016, 3:44:28 PM): Great! In order to access your account, can you please provide the following account information?
> 
> ...


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Just received an OTA from Amazon today and no issues. Did not make any drive swaps.


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

filovirus said:


> Just received an OTA from Amazon today and no issues. Did not make any drive swaps.


Just FYI, I initially set mine up with no issues prior to the drive swap. It did work fine about 5 hours, then stated seeing c501 error followed by s308 on clear all function. Just a heads up. After that it was ~30 hours before it would recover from that.


----------



## Lancep50 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lancep50 said:


> My unit was setup yesterday and worked fine. This morning C501; system reset error S308 this afternoon.
> 
> Wonder if they did an upgrade that caused this problem.


It took about 3 hours for TiVo to workout known problem with Amazon transfers of lifetime service to existing accounts to get me past the S308 issue and setup was completed as expected without a C501 error.

Requested to be moved to front of que; not sure if that helped but didn't hurt. As an FYI, all the Ethernet vs. Wireless problem solving from TiVo CSRs turned out to be a waste of time.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

welkin said:


> I had a chat with TiVo Support. It seems this is a known issue and they are working on it. I have attached the chat:


Is this a joke? You shared with them that you upgraded the hard drive?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

I sound like a broken record, but The fact that all these new Roamio OTA are seeing this issue where others older units have not again make me question if there are different cheaper chipsets and components in the Roamio OTA. The price Amazon is selling them for almost makes it impossible not to be.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I sound like a broken record, but The fact that all these new Roamio OTA are seeing this issue where others older units have not again make me question if there are different cheaper chipsets and components in the Roamio OTA. The price Amazon is selling them for almost makes it impossible not to be.


I think a big part of the problem was that they were all lifetimed onto a single Amazon account at TiVo to begin with.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

unitron said:


> I think a big part of the problem was that they were all lifetimed onto a single Amazon account at TiVo to begin with.


But why did they work at the beginning and then stop working?

And most sound like it was when they upgraded the Hard Drive that things went south.


----------



## t00ld00d (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm having the same issue (c501, reset, S308) and I didn't change the hard drive or tamper with the unit at all. This is my first tivo and so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## gumbypokey (Jan 20, 2016)

So support closed by ticket and called it a network issue - and no other details and no call or email as they said they would do. arg! :down:

Low and behold today I am able to get past "verifying data" and now all menus load as well as the steaming apps etc. As of now NO error codes as I have seen previously. 



Hope everyone's issue get's revolved as well...!!


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

t00ld00d said:


> I'm having the same issue (c501, reset, S308) and I didn't change the hard drive or tamper with the unit at all. This is my first tivo and so far I'm not impressed.


The issue is a tivo server problems, mine works now after 9 hrs and then I upgraded the hdd to 4 tb. Now has 637 hours on unit. On the phone to CSR for more than a hour yesterday and could not get it to verify, was told to return unit, amazon is shipping new unit replacement, due in Friday, any takers for the replacement?


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

From an IT standpoint I think the cause/effects of this situation are pretty simple. All of the TiVo's were activated on a single Amazon account as previously stated. When you call in and have it transferred most people are firing them up right away and setting them up but obviously their servers haven't had ample time to process the transfer fully. The unit works at first (using the old Amazon authentication information). A few hours later when that information leaves their system the errors start because that no longer is a valid association. Once the buyer's account association proliferates across their system (anywhere between 9-30 hours based on posts here) it seems to work fine again. 

Why it hasn't happened before I don't know... but it makes sense. I transferred mine two days ago when it arrived, but left it in the box after transferring. Setup worked fine with no glitches or issues (so far). 

So the best method seems to be call in for the transfer, allow the servers a day or two to catch up with the data, and then run Guided Setup/do drive upgrades, etc. I seem to remember years ago being told that activation wouldn't process fully for 24-48 hours. That doesn't seem to be on their site now, but I know I've heard/seen that before.


----------



## gumbypokey (Jan 20, 2016)

cp2k said:


> From an IT standpoint I think the cause/effects of this situation are pretty simple. All of the TiVo's were activated on a single Amazon account as previously stated. When you call in and have it transferred most people are firing them up right away and setting them up but obviously their servers haven't had ample time to process the transfer fully. The unit works at first (using the old Amazon authentication information). A few hours later when that information leaves their system the errors start because that no longer is a valid association. Once the buyer's account association proliferates across their system (anywhere between 9-30 hours based on posts here) it seems to work fine again.
> 
> Why it hasn't happened before I don't know... but it makes sense. I transferred mine two days ago when it arrived, but left it in the box after transferring. Setup worked fine with no glitches or issues (so far).
> 
> So the best method seems to be call in for the transfer, allow the servers a day or two to catch up with the data, and then run Guided Setup/do drive upgrades, etc. I seem to remember years ago being told that activation wouldn't process fully for 24-48 hours. That doesn't seem to be on their site now, but I know I've heard/seen that before.


Agree with ya cp2k

dig at support....
<bitterness>After talking with support for over an hour and being placed on hold multiple times I do not think one could say about TIVO supoort - "From an IT standpoint I think the cause/effects of this situation are pretty simple"....b/c they had no clue about any of the errors, as well as what was going on. I even referenced this thread as well as others and still was told the errors meant zip (which is turd - you do not have error codes for the sake of error codes - they reference something added by design)! and nothing had yet to be documented (not good IT). These lifetime units from AMZN are nothing new.. if adding to ONE account and then porting to a user is new then - TEST that process in UAT 1st before going live! - this way you know what issues to expect.......and what to say to customers who call in.</bitterness> 

*Should they have known and is waiting for replication a SIMPLE thing to know -- 100% YES!!!...so are the darn error codes - look at a design doc!!*


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

cp2k said:


> From an IT standpoint I think the cause/effects of this situation are pretty simple. All of the TiVo's were activated on a single Amazon account as previously stated. When you call in and have it transferred most people are firing them up right away and setting them up but obviously their servers haven't had ample time to process the transfer fully. The unit works at first (using the old Amazon authentication information). A few hours later when that information leaves their system the errors start because that no longer is a valid association. Once the buyer's account association proliferates across their system (anywhere between 9-30 hours based on posts here) it seems to work fine again.
> 
> Why it hasn't happened before I don't know... but it makes sense. I transferred mine two days ago when it arrived, but left it in the box after transferring. Setup worked fine with no glitches or issues (so far).
> 
> So the best method seems to be call in for the transfer, allow the servers a day or two to catch up with the data, and then run Guided Setup/do drive upgrades, etc. I seem to remember years ago being told that activation wouldn't process fully for 24-48 hours. That doesn't seem to be on their site now, but I know I've heard/seen that before.


You or somebody should copy this explanation as the first post in a new thread entitled "Solution to Early Errors with Lifetime Roamio OTAs from Amazon". There seems to be multiple threads on here lately with lots of folks having the same problem, then wasting time on the phone with clueless support reps at TiVo, and in some cases even initiating returns to Amazon, when all they need to do is WAIT 48 HOURS AFTER FIRST CONTACTING TIVO TO ACTIVATE/TRANSFER THE NEW BOX TO THEIR ACCOUNT.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

gumbypokey said:


> Agree with ya cp2k
> 
> dig at support....
> <bitterness>After talking with support for over an hour and being placed on hold multiple times I do not think one could say about TIVO supoort - "From an IT standpoint I think the cause/effects of this situation are pretty simple"....b/c they had no clue about any of the errors, as well as what was going on. I even referenced this thread as well as others and still was told the errors meant zip (which is turd - you do not have error codes for the sake of error codes - they reference something added by design)! and nothing had yet to be documented (not good IT). These lifetime units from AMZN are nothing new.. if adding to ONE account and then porting to a user is new then - TEST that process in UAT 1st before going live! - this way you know what issues to expect.......and what to say to customers who call in.</bitterness>
> ...


Keep in mind the people you talk to at TiVo Support (or anywhere else for that matter) are first line people, not technical people. They're just reading a script provided for them to deal with callers. In 90% of cases they deal with daily I'd be willing to wager the customer is at fault. Those 10% (if it's even that high) that isn't operator error, they're not designed to deal with. They did the best they could. This isn't an issue for MOST customers because the majority either buy boxes at retail, or buy them from TiVo and during the time it takes them to reach the customer the activation is processed properly.

As to why it didn't happen before... who knows. Maybe it has something to do with the winter update, or maybe their system is just swamped right now with all these being sold at once. I think a lot of it has to do with the change in TiVo's market structure... Their system now has to deal with Lifetime units, monthly units, the new "All In" plan, and the yearly service plans. My guess (and it's just that) is all that new stuff added broke something else or delays the process vs the way it use to be.


----------



## FlyFishJeff (Jan 22, 2016)

herzzreh said:


> Mine finally worked after 30 hours of transferring it to my account and exactly 24 hours after calling support. Frustrating but it worked out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear this. I spent my entire evening troubleshooting my new Roamio. Customer service wasted my time with router, modem, and tivo reboots. The definition of insanity - doing the same thing over and over again hoping for a different result!!!

I'm hoping that the Roamio will make it past the verification step when I get home from work since that will be about 30 hours since I called customer service to have the lifetime OTA box from Amazon transferred to my account.

The sad thing is, the box worked fine before the transfer, and the only reason I had it transferred is because I could not get the Tivo Mini to work with it. So, I get home from work (excited that everything should be working smoothly), and not only did the Tivo Mini still not work, but the Roamio was throwing a new S308 error code!

I'm glad I read this post because I was ready to return the Roamio and two Minis to Amazon for a refund. I can't remember the last time I had this much trouble getting a consumer electronics product to work!


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

SIT tight the amazon units are out of stock right now.


----------



## johnner (May 7, 2012)

Hi Mick

so you think they will come back again?

john


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

mickinct said:


> SIT tight the amazon units are out of stock right now.





johnner said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> so you think they will come back again?
> 
> john


*TiVoTom in current Woot! $30 Refurb TiVo OTA Comments:*


> _jds4life - This offer is for reburbished Roamio OTA with the monthly service required.
> 
> The PLS product on Amazon was a limited run we did together with them - but Amazon is out of stock and I don't believe any more are planned._


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

Same issues as everyone else. LT OTA from Amazon arrived Thursday. Device is powered up and mostly working. Set up a few recordings.
Called in Friday 10 AM and friendly Tivo support women had me done in 5 minutes. Very familiar with the Amazon process. 
Get home Friday at 10:15 and getting some C501 errors. 
Call Support Saturday. Explain the C501 errors. Nice guy has me go through connecting in settings, cable work, static IP setting, gateway resets. Ask him about 7 times if all the Amazon order transfer weirdness might need more time. He assures me that's not the issue. He suggested I might return to Amazon or else check my network cabling out. Last thing he said was someone mentioned there might be some others who had this issue so maybe I should give it some time?
I clean and reload the box and go through setup - now staring at an S308 error.

As well....hoping tomorrow is the day. At least I'm not shoveling snow.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Laughs Brightly said:


> Same issues as everyone else. LT OTA from Amazon arrived Thursday. Device is powered up and mostly working. Set up a few recordings.
> Called in Friday 10 AM and friendly Tivo support women had me done in 5 minutes. Very familiar with the Amazon process.
> Get home Friday at 10:15 and getting some C501 errors.
> Call Support Saturday. Explain the C501 errors. Nice guy has me go through connecting in settings, cable work, static IP setting, gateway resets. Ask him about 7 times if all the Amazon order transfer weirdness might need more time. He assures me that's not the issue. He suggested I might return to Amazon or else check my network cabling out. Last thing he said was someone mentioned there might be some others who had this issue so maybe I should give it some time?
> ...


I'll be surprised if your box isn't working fine at some point tomorrow, if not before. Lots of other folks in your exact same situation have found that it takes up to 48 hours for your activation to complete/work its way through TiVo's systems. Once it does, you should no longer see those C501 and S308 errors.


----------



## kvn (Jan 22, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> I'll be surprised if your box isn't working fine at some point tomorrow, if not before. Lots of other folks in your exact same situation have found that it takes up to 48 hours for your activation to complete/work its way through TiVo's systems. Once it does, you should no longer see those C501 and S308 errors.


About 24 hour since I issued my system reset after getting C501 errors, I was able to complete guided setup verification. Clearly some systematic error happening.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> I'll be surprised if your box isn't working fine at some point tomorrow, if not before. Lots of other folks in your exact same situation have found that it takes up to 48 hours for your activation to complete/work its way through TiVo's systems. Once it does, you should no longer see those C501 and S308 errors.


Activated around 30 hours after originally calling Tivo.


----------



## FlyFishJeff (Jan 22, 2016)

About 32 hours after having the Roamio OTA with lifetime service registered to my account, the S308 error finally went away and I was able to complete the setup! Everything is working well now!

Thanks for the information everybody - You guys have been much more helpful than Tivo customer service!


----------



## ocean59 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello. I just purchased roamio OTA with lifetime and attempted to upgrade the hard drive inside to a 3 terabyte. I of course immediately ran into the same issues as listed in this thread. I decided to wait 36 hours without calling TiVo support whatsoever to see if it would fix itself without calling. It did. Just wanted to share for other folks reading this in the future.


----------

